# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Tardeaux Preparing to Invoke Emergencies Act

## El Guapo

> *Why and how Trudeau may invoke the Emergencies Act*
> On Sunday night, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau convened an emergency cabinet meeting to discuss invoking the Emergencies Act. On Monday morning he is scheduled to speak with all the premiers of the provinces and territories on that very same matter.
> 
> This move has some people asking what took so long and others asking how it can be justified. Is Trudeau scared of bouncy castles, is the question supporters of the Ottawa protest mockingly ask.
> 
>  As the federal government moves to invoke this, look past the bouncy castles, look past Ottawa, and take in the big picture to understand how and why they will be doing this.
> 
> The federal government has lost control of several key border crossings over the last week. The Ambassador Bridge in Windsor is finally open after being blockaded for a week but the crossing in Coutts, Alberta remains closed as is the crossing at Emerson, Manitoba.
> 
> The Pacific Highway crossing connecting Surrey, British Columbia and Blaine, Washington is not only closed but this weekend convoy vehicles breached an RCMP barricade.


more @ link - an examination of what this re-vamped 'war measures act' is and what it means to invoke it
LILLEY: Why and how Trudeau may invoke the Emergencies Act | Toronto Sun

Let's be clear: all of this stems from ideological defiance of people's rights over what goes into their body. There is no logical or practical reason to demand it. 
 Making it solely about power. If this fuckwit is willing to go to the wall over something as statistically insignificant as '10%' of the population not bending to his unjustified will, just think of what will happen when something that really matters happens.

----------

Big Dummy (02-14-2022),Camp (02-14-2022),dinosaur (02-14-2022),Knightkore (02-14-2022),Lone Gunman (02-14-2022),Madison (02-14-2022),memesofine (02-16-2022),Mr. Claws (02-14-2022),OldSchool (02-15-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-14-2022),Swedgin (02-14-2022)

----------


## dinosaur

:Dontknow:   Has this Mr Trudeau fella defined what the "emergency" really is?  

Or, simply ... Like father, Like Son.  (it fits, no matter who might likely be daddy)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/October_Crisis

----------

Camp (02-14-2022),El Guapo (02-14-2022),Lone Gunman (02-14-2022),Madison (02-14-2022),MedicineBow (02-16-2022),Mr. Claws (02-14-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-14-2022)

----------


## Knightkore

> more @ link - an examination of what this re-vamped 'war measures act' is and what it means to invoke it
> LILLEY: Why and how Trudeau may invoke the Emergencies Act | Toronto Sun
> 
> Let's be clear: all of this stems from ideological defiance of people's rights over what goes into their body. There is no logical or practical reason to demand it. 
>  Making it solely about power. If this fuckwit is willing to go to the wall over something as statistically insignificant as '10%' of the population not bending to his unjustified will, just think of what will happen when something that really matters happens.


I keep saying we ARE engaged in war with them.  If anything they are showing just how willing & ready they are to defend their position.  Why aren't we just as willing & ready to defend our position & especially our children?

Will there be a cost?  Yes.  But the cost of losing to them is far higher.  Will there be casualties?  Of course.  Perhaps even fatal.  But reality & society & freedom & life itself will experience fatal wounds if no one stands up as in past ages.

----------

Camp (02-14-2022),El Guapo (02-14-2022),Lone Gunman (02-14-2022),Madison (02-14-2022),MisterVeritis (02-14-2022),Mr. Claws (02-14-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-14-2022)

----------


## Gator Monroe

Its not a WAR until the Socially Liberal Turd Party Never Trumper/Never GOPers types pick one of the TWO sides in all of this ...

----------

El Guapo (02-14-2022),Knightkore (02-14-2022),Madison (02-14-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-14-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Has this Mr Trudeau fella defined what the "emergency" really is?  
> 
> Or, simply ... Like father, Like Son.  (it fits, no matter who might likely be daddy)
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/October_Crisis


 He's defined the emergency as 'people won't follow my illegal orders'.

----------

Camp (02-14-2022),dinosaur (02-14-2022),Knightkore (02-14-2022),Lone Gunman (02-14-2022),Madison (02-14-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-14-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

This fairly new, re-vamped 'act' has _never been invoked before_, btw.

----------

Knightkore (02-14-2022),Lone Gunman (02-14-2022),Madison (02-14-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-14-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

He's shredding the country because people have this foolish idea that they, and they alone, get to decide what they put into their own bodies.

----------

Camp (02-14-2022),Knightkore (02-14-2022),Lone Gunman (02-14-2022),Madison (02-14-2022),Mr. Claws (02-14-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-14-2022)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

I am pretty sure, he invoked that 2 years ago, when he first decided to do something about the Pandemic.  

If I am wrong, when he forced the vaccines mandates, this wasn't under the Emergencies Act?  That means he's liable for damages caused by the Mandates.

----------

El Guapo (02-14-2022),Knightkore (02-14-2022),Lone Gunman (02-14-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-14-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> I am pretty sure, he invoked that 2 years ago, when he first decided to do something about the Pandemic.  
> 
> If I am wrong, when he forced the vaccines mandates, this wasn't under the Emergencies Act?  That means he's liable for damages caused by the Mandates.


By all accounts this will be the first implementation of the act. The Charter of Rights has been been suspended by regulatory fiat for all this time, as I understand it. The level of threat that this whole sham posed has never risen to that threshold. 
 Which is the crux of the matter.

----------

Lone Gunman (02-14-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-14-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman

i don't think these guys are buying what YOO-stain is selling.

----------

Knightkore (02-14-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-14-2022)

----------


## Madison

Inside country war .... for a fuckin flue  :Geez: 
only someone with mental illness can ask for that

Put that shitface in jail or straightjacket and meds


POLICE AND ARMY say ==FUCK YOU  to TRUDO

36 MILLIONS OF PEOPLE vs  TARDO

----------

Knightkore (02-14-2022),MedicineBow (02-14-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-14-2022)

----------


## Big Dummy

Now Turdo says a truckload of over 2000 guns was stolen in Ontario. Sure it was. Just a justification for his war on truckers.

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/202...petersborough/

----------

Knightkore (02-14-2022),Madison (02-14-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-14-2022)

----------


## Mr. Claws

I know little of the Canadian political system, but was he elected absolute dictator until the next election? Does the Legislature have ANY POWERS to curb the Executive at all? Just askin'.  :Dontknow:

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-14-2022)

----------


## UKSmartypants

From this side of the pond it certainly looks like Turdo in Canada and Arden in NZ have both decided to conduct war against there own citizens.

----------

FNguy (02-14-2022),Knightkore (02-14-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-14-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

I just saw that multiple Provincial Premiers are opposed.

----------

Gator Monroe (02-14-2022),Madison (02-14-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-15-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

The act cannot be invoked without consensus from the Premiers.

----------

Gator Monroe (02-14-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-15-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

Says the President of El Salvador...




> "The real war is not in Ukraine, it's in Canada, Australia, France, Brussels, England, Germany, Italy..." he Tweeted. "They just want you to look the other way."


 Source

----------

Madison (02-14-2022),Mr. Claws (02-15-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> The act cannot be invoked without consensus from the Premiers.


...or so I thought.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-15-2022)

----------


## Madison

> I just saw that multiple Provincial Premiers are opposed.


Even Kebekistan tard PM   :Smiley ROFLMAO: 
He will be voted out on October 3rd 2022
Imbecile Legault

----------


## El Guapo

Tardo is stealing all the donations. They're seizing them. By calling protesters terrorists.
This is like a bad dream
 All the worst case scenarios everyone has been warning against to the sneering  scooffs of the fuckwit sheep...

are coming true.

----------

nonsqtr (02-16-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-15-2022),Trinnity (02-14-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Madison (02-14-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-15-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-15-2022)

----------


## Madison

> 


What a fuckin cow

----------

Mr. Claws (02-15-2022),nonsqtr (02-16-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-15-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------


## El Guapo

I'm not sure people are grasping the gravity of this. If you dare try and assert your 'rights'(lol) in Canada...all they have to do is call you a terrorist. And seize your assets.

----------

Madison (02-15-2022),nonsqtr (02-16-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-15-2022)

----------


## Big Wheeler

When British truck drivers made a protest some years ago lasting a week or two (nothing close to that made by Canadian truckers)the government and its enforcement authorities were extremely vindictive in their pursuit of the culprits through their driver and operator licences to the extent that I doubt if  many were in the same occupation a month later and I wouldn't be surprised if they weren't still on a national shit list to this day.Democracy and freedom to protest?Only for our climate change activists and suchlike.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-15-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

Pure evil.

----------

Madison (02-17-2022),nonsqtr (02-16-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-15-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

This is a BIG DEAL. A lawyer explains

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-15-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-15-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-15-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

I'll watch those videos in a minute, but @El Guapo, what do think this all means?

----------


## El Guapo

> I'll watch those videos in a minute, but @El Guapo, what do think this all means?


 The cops have framed up the Coutts protesters by cooking up some bullshit 'conspiracy' charge, and raided their homes and stole their guns at midnight as a pretext to clear out the people at Coutts. 




> Alberta Premier Jason Kenney says the province will be moving to remove the border blockade at Coutts. That action is expected at some point on Monday.
> 
> The move comes not long after RCMP in Alberta arrested 13 people and seized a number of weapons including a cache of firearms near the border crossing.
> 
> The group was reported to have a “willingness to use force against the police if any attempt was made to disrupt the blockade.”


CityNews


Canada is a blatant, criminal police state. Fabricating crimes to arrest people. Canada is over. Never, ever thought I'd see this day.

----------

nonsqtr (02-16-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-15-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

...and this:

 A truck containing '2000 firearms and clips' (sic) stolen in Peterborough.




> *Truck carrying more than 2,000 firearms reported stolen in Peterborough: police*
> Peterborough police are investigating an early Sunday morning theft of a vehicle carrying more than 2,000 firearms.
> 
> 
> Around 7:30 a.m., Peterborough Police Service officers responded to reports of a stolen truck from a yard at a trucking company on Parkhill Road East. Investigators were informed the truck was carrying more than 2,000 firearms with clips.


https://globalnews.ca/news/8617219/t...orough-police/

 Stirring up the fuckwit sheep into a lather.

Shit like this is unheard of. Because it's blatant bullshit.


Firearms with...hurr durr _CLIPS_!  Fucking fuckwits.  :Facepalm:

----------

nonsqtr (02-16-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-15-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> This is a BIG DEAL. A lawyer explains


What he said, basically is that the bar is set incredibly high to invoke what is, in essence MARTIAL LAW...and the situation in Canada isn't within a thousand miles of that threshold.

----------


## OldSchool

FWIW and more on topic with the opening post: At first I thought Trudeau would cave to the will of the people who have plenty of support for ending mandates that impose on the freewill of individual's rights. I always look for a favorable outcome, but now I see he's a power hungry ruthless dictator.... His recent and future actions will be his undoing as the people of Canada still have a voice in elections. That's my optimism of this mess and a search for a silver lining.

----------


## El Guapo

Some of what's going on, on the ground concerning bank accounts being frozen:

https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=93...275&aggr_v_ids[0]=938069843743275&notif_id=1644903919824069&notif_t  =watch_follower_video&ref=notif

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-15-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

This is a clip of Ben Dichter of the Freedom Convoy tonight (2/14/22), after the minute or so of them reporting on Turdo's Emergency Act.  He seems confident in the movement so far.  Is it wishful thinking on his part?

----------

El Guapo (02-15-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> This is a clip of Ben Dichter of the Freedom Convoy tonight (2/14/22), after the minute or so of them reporting on Turdo's Emergency Act.  He seems confident in the movement so far.  Is it wishful thinking on his part?


 This will not not stand. It cannot.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-15-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Don't know how tardo thinks he's going to intercept _crypto._ More ineptitude.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-15-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Canadian Civil Liberties Assn. says Tardo has not met the threshold necessary to invoke the emergency act:




> The federal government has not met the threshold necessary to invoke the Emergencies Act. This law creates a high and clear standard for good reason: the Act allows government to bypass ordinary democratic processes. This standard has not been met. 
>  The Emergencies Act can only be invoked when a situation "seriously threatens the ability of the Government of Canada to preserve the sovereignty, security and territorial integrity of Canada" & when the situation "cannot be effectively dealt with under any other law of Canada."
> Governments regularly deal with difficult situations, and do so using powers granted to them by democratically elected representatives. Emergency legislation should not be normalized. It threatens our democracy and our civil liberties.


Canadian Civil Liberties Association on Twitter:

----------

nonsqtr (02-16-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-15-2022)

----------


## Madison

> I'm not sure people are grasping the gravity of this. If you dare try and assert your 'rights'(lol) in Canada...all they have to do is call you a terrorist. And seize your assets.


Until next elections and a new  Leader / PM
It have to be CONSERVATIVES

----------

El Guapo (02-15-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

"What are your criteria for satisfaction?"

----------

El Guapo (02-15-2022),Knightkore (02-15-2022),Madison (02-15-2022)

----------


## Mr. Claws

> I'm not sure people are grasping the gravity of this. If you dare try and assert your 'rights'(lol) in Canada...all they have to do is call you a terrorist. And seize your assets.


Why do you think OUR little Stalins created the "Department of Homeland Security"... THIS will be the year it comes into its long-awaited glory.

----------

El Guapo (02-15-2022),Madison (02-15-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-15-2022)

----------


## Wilson2

> more @ link - an examination of what this re-vamped 'war measures act' is and what it means to invoke it
> LILLEY: Why and how Trudeau may invoke the Emergencies Act | Toronto Sun
> 
> Let's be clear: all of this stems from ideological defiance of people's rights over what goes into their body. There is no logical or practical reason to demand it. 
>  Making it solely about power. If this fuckwit is willing to go to the wall over something as statistically insignificant as '10%' of the population not bending to his unjustified will, just think of what will happen when something that really matters happens.


The real question is what are Canadians going to do about it?

One possible simple protest is for all truckers to just go home and stay home, park the truck and relax.  No truck hauls anything anywhere.   And if you are on the road and see a truck, get in front of it and go real slow,  a dozen cars surrounding it preventing it from changing lanes, taking an exit, going fast.

The Ambassador Bridge is said to carry 25-30% of commerce between the USA and Canada.  It caused Trudeau to panic, same for Whitmer in Michigan and Biden in DC.

Trucks haul 60-70% of the volume of total goods in Canada, 90% of foodstuff and consumer goods.   Lets see how long the Canadian govt can take a total shutdown of the Canadian economy.

----------

nonsqtr (02-16-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Madison (02-15-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-15-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> This will not not stand. It cannot.


More from Dichter via Jordan Peterson.

----------

El Guapo (02-16-2022)

----------


## old dog

We all love to hate Trudeau but I believe this witch, Chrystia Freeland, is the REAL PM.  She doesn't have the magic name and isn't as pretty as Justin so she's not put at the top of the ticket.  As far as IQ, Justin doesn't even live in the same zipcode as her.

----------

El Guapo (02-16-2022),Knightkore (02-16-2022)

----------


## memesofine

I was going to post this as a new thread. but it fits here for sure. very good and interesting. read the whole article at the link below. 

snip;
*Canadian Martial Law: Trudeau Redux*

*By Max D. Dublin


Canadians who are old enough to remember when Justin Trudeau was born will recall that at the time his father, Prime Minister Pierre Trudeau, explained to the fawning press that he had named his newborn son Justin because -- wait for it -- Justice. And throughout his life JT has tried to live up to that name by always making it about Just-him.


Read it all here:
https://www.americanthinker.com/arti...eau_redux.html


*

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-16-2022)

----------


## Wilson2

> We all love to hate Trudeau but I believe this witch, Chrystia Freeland, is the REAL PM.  She doesn't have the magic name and isn't as pretty as Justin so she's not put at the top of the ticket.  As far as IQ, Justin doesn't even live in the same zipcode as her.


Thats very likely.   Soros is on the record as stating he and his organization groomed Trudeau for office and no doubt played a big role in getting him elected.   

But as you wrote Trudeau is not that smart and he doesn't seem to have the spine (ruthlessness) to be a dictator.  He can play the part, look like a leader, speak well, knows the real agenda and how to follow it without overt handling.   He may be a figurehead.

----------

old dog (02-17-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

@Canadianeye @Madison @El Guapo
@ALL CANADIAN MEMBERS


Is this for real?


> BANK Outages at all big 5 banks! 
> 
> Its happening.
> Trudeau has crushed consumer confidence in the banks in less than 48 hours. Some ATMs are still allowing cash to be pulled out but going empty.
> The bank has now locked up EVERYONES funds! 


bu/ac on Twitter:

----------

nonsqtr (02-16-2022),old dog (02-17-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-16-2022)

----------


## nonsqtr

> I'm not sure people are grasping the gravity of this. If you dare try and assert your 'rights'(lol) in Canada...all they have to do is call you a terrorist. And seize your assets.


Reality.

We've been preparing for this.

At some point, we figured, we'd have a few rifles and very little else. Let's say, nothing we couldn't carry.

----------

Knightkore (02-17-2022)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Why do you think OUR little Stalins created the "Department of Homeland Security"... THIS will be the year it comes into its long-awaited glory.


Or demise...

The way they're going, it might be demise.

----------


## El Guapo

> @Canadianeye @Madison @El Guapo
> @ALL CANADIAN MEMBERS
> 
> 
> Is this for real?
> bu/ac on Twitter:


 @Trinnity  I haven't heard anything about it, but with the state of the media in this country even if it were true(which I doubt) I wouldn't hear about it anyway. I bank at a credit union so I'm uneffected.

----------

Knightkore (02-17-2022),Madison (02-17-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-16-2022),Trinnity (02-17-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Reality.
> 
> We've been preparing for this.
> 
> At some point, we figured, we'd have a few rifles and very little else. Let's say, nothing we couldn't carry.


 All I can say is that I'm glad I have no kids. I'll leave it at that.

----------

Madison (02-17-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-16-2022)

----------


## Madison

> @Canadianeye @Madison @El Guapo
> @ALL CANADIAN MEMBERS
> 
> 
> Is this for real?
> bu/ac on Twitter:

----------

Knightkore (02-17-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-17-2022)

----------


## Madison

> All I can say is that I'm glad I have no kids. I'll leave it at that.


So do I

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-17-2022)

----------


## Madison

> Pure evil.


This is his way of thinking and 
he should be deported somewhere else than in America
and yes he is evil and probably have mental illness just like his mother

----------

Knightkore (02-18-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-17-2022)

----------


## old dog

Canadian parliament has been debating justin's Emergency Act activation for 12 hours today.  Is there ANY chance it will not receive parliamentary approval?

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-18-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

Are they still on the floor?

----------

El Guapo (02-18-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Are they still on the floor?


No. NOBODY is on the floor today. They cancelled the 'fulsome debate' and stayed safe at home so the cops could move in.

----------

old dog (02-18-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-18-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Seems to be SOP these days. Egregiously and illegally smash your political opponents, then have a 'fulsome debate' about it afterwards.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-18-2022)

----------


## old dog

I wonder if they cancelled the vote because they thought they might lose?

----------


## El Guapo

Don't know if I mentioned this or not, but the cops blocked all bridges and freeway off ramps into the city and set up 100 roadblock/checkpoints to prevent the tens of thousands of Canadians that were converging on Ottawa to support the truckers from getting there.

City of Ottawa on Twitter:

----------

Hillofbeans (02-18-2022),nonsqtr (02-18-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-18-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

https://www.facebook.com/watch/live/...04501978331227

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-18-2022)

----------


## nonsqtr

Looks like Tard-O has a problem.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-18-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Here's the fuckwit government media- totally ABSENT for the three weeks leading up to this. I mean _absent_- not a single media outlet even seen covering the protest...all of a sudden ALL popping up at the same time and place to film a fuckwit fake actor getting 'arrested'.
 This is beyond Orwellian




from the comments:

Donnie Adams
22 hours ago
Media came in with the police and they all walked straight to this dude. Definitely a set up. Watched the entire thing live.

----------

nonsqtr (02-18-2022),old dog (02-18-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-18-2022)

----------

